# Nochmal Geschlechtsumwandlung



## Gonzarion (2. Mai 2005)

Zwar wird inzwischen auf der Char - Seite korrekt ein Bild eines männlichen Druiden angezeigt, aber die Beschriftung der Visitenkarten ist immer noch falsch, hier steht immer noch Druid*in*.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte fixen.


----------



## groener (3. Mai 2005)

Ebenso




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gonzarion (3. Mai 2005)

Danke für die Änderung des Geschlechts, und das Problem mit den Berufen habt ihr auch gefixed





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

